
What an arbitrary file upload/execution bug looks like on WordPress - edibleEnergy
http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/152117721734/demonstratingwpexploit
======
edibleEnergy
Link directly to the video here:
[https://app.bugreplay.com/shared/report/4d616006-57a9-40df-a...](https://app.bugreplay.com/shared/report/4d616006-57a9-40df-a4d3-d7b9cb87dd8a)

